# 240 DVDs in einer Sekunde



## Own3r (9. März 2011)

Mitarbeitern des Berliner Fraunhofer Heinrich-Hertz-Instituts ist  es erstmals gelungen, eine serielle Datenrate von 10,2 Terabit,  was etwa 240 DVDs entspricht, pro Sekunde zu erzeugen. Sie schafften Daten über eine  Glasfaserstrecke von 29 km Länge zu übertragen. Dies ist durch eine schnellere und umfassendere Modulation des Lichtsignals, das in  der Glasfaser auf einer einzelnen Wellenlänge transportiert wird, möglich.

Wesentliche Neuerung für die schnelle Datenübertragung: Die Pulswiederholrate bei der Datenübertragung wurde erhöht, indem  die Lichtblitze (übertragen Daten in der Glasfaser) sehr viel  schneller an- und ausgeschaltet werden. Zudem wurden die Pausen verringert. 

Eine genaue erklärung des Verfahren befindet sich hier:

240 DVDs in einer Sekunde | pro-physik.de - das Physikportal (Quelle)


----------



## doodlez (9. März 2011)

wie kann man denn solche Geschwindigkeiten testen?


----------



## totovo (9. März 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> wie kann man denn solche Geschwindigkeiten testen?


 
mit einem Raidverbund aus 300 Revodrives? 

@Topic:

krasse Sache, das lässt auf noch höhere Geschwindigkeiten hoffen!


----------



## Skysnake (9. März 2011)

Mit ner "einfachen" CCD Kamera. Du musst ja "nur" messen, ob hinten ein Signal rauskommt, und mit welcher Rate. Die Daten an sich interessieren ja bei sowas nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Her damit, das fehlt noch zu meinem VDSL


----------



## kress (9. März 2011)

Peak oder avg Werte?


----------



## Own3r (9. März 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Peak oder avg Werte?


 
Ich denke mal das das durchschnittliche Werte sind, denn die Frequenz kann ja nie zu 100% konstant sein.


----------



## zøtac (9. März 2011)

schon krass... mal schaun wann man ne Terabit Internetleitung hat^^


----------



## Gast1111 (9. März 2011)

Puh wenn solche Leitungen mal Einzug bei den Providern halten


----------



## Leandros (9. März 2011)

Da freu ich mich schon drauf. Fehlt nur noch ne SSD die diese werte schreiben kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Puh wenn solche Leitungen mal Einzug bei den Providern halten


 
Wäre schön, wenn man eine DVD mit der Geschwindigkeit auslesen könnte. Wenn ich daran denke, wie langsam ein optisches Laufwerk inzwischen geworden ist.


----------



## HolySh!t (9. März 2011)

Bin ma gesapnnt wann so eine Geschwindigkeit "flächendeckend" zu erhalten ist.


----------



## kress (9. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn man eine DVD mit der Geschwindigkeit auslesen könnte. Wenn ich daran denke, wie langsam ein optisches Laufwerk inzwischen geworden ist.


 
Mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass es mal bei 9kb/s up/down angefangen hat.^^

Naja, die Geschwindigkeit bringt in den nächsten paar Jahren für normale User eher nichts, Sata III und HDD's limitieren.

Extra zum Downloaden nen dicken Pcie-SSD Raid reinsetzen.


----------



## Jan565 (9. März 2011)

0,1PBit´s ist schon viel. Wenn sowas mal flächendeckend kommt, bin ich nicht mehr am leben, ich gehe davon aus, dass es noch locker 100Jahre dauern wird. Festplatten, SSD´s und was es da sonst noch an Medien gibt, sind selbst für heute PC´s viel zu langsam um CPU oder anderes an die Grenze zu bringen. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sky DSL bald wieder mehr im kommen sein wird, da man mit nichts schneller übertragen kann.


----------



## Laggy.NET (9. März 2011)

Das ist ein gutes Terabyte in einer Sekunde. Unglaublich, selbst der Cache einer CPU oder RAM sind deutlich langsamer....

Aber sicherlich noch weit entfernt. Die meisten haben wohl so ca 1MB/sec. Download, und ich dümpel noch mit DSL Light mit 48 KB/s (384kbits) rum...


Aber rechnen wir mal, vor 10 Jahren war ISDN standard. Das waren 8 bzw 16 KB/sec. Rechnet man das jetzt auf die heutigen 1MB sec. um, haben wir heute im mittel so ca 100 fache Geschwindigkeit. Somit könnten 2020 evtl 100 MB/sec erreicht werden, und wenn man das wieder mal 100 nimmt, wäre man schon bei 10 GB sec.
Das dann wieder mal 100 und wir wären bei den 1TB sec aus dem Artikel.

Nun muss man bedenken, dass das alles heute schon PRAKTISCH möglich ist! Von daher sollte das nicht allzu ferne Zukunftsmusik sein. Ich denke, erleben werden es hier so gut wie alle.

Ich geh mal von 30 Jahren aus, bis es standard ist, und evtl vereinzelt schon in 20 Jahren verfügbar, wenn man bedenkt, dass heutzutage einige auch 100 MBit Leitungen haben, wo sich 16k gerade mal etabliert...


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. März 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehn, dass es mal bei 9kb/s up/down angefangen hat.^^
> 
> Naja, die Geschwindigkeit bringt in den nächsten paar Jahren für normale User eher nichts, Sata III und HDD's limitieren.
> 
> Extra zum Downloaden nen dicken Pcie-SSD Raid reinsetzen.


 
Dann muss man aber erst mal das Standard 1000 MBit-Netzwerk ein wenig upgraden.


----------



## kress (9. März 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das ist ein gutes Terabyte in einer Sekunde. Unglaublich, selbst der Cache einer CPU oder RAM sind deutlich langsamer....


 
Sogar sehr deutlich. Hier mal ein Screenshot meiner Ramdisk.
Schwache 3gb/s. Oder 0,003 tb/s.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. März 2011)

Das wär mal ein DSL in 0.1 sek eine Seite laden


----------



## tickymick (10. März 2011)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Aber sicherlich noch weit entfernt. Die meisten haben wohl so ca 1MB/sec. Download, und ich dümpel noch mit DSL Light mit 48 KB/s (384kbits) rum...


Naja, nicht ganz, hier gibts nen kleinen Einblick: Net Index by Ookla (bzw hier für Deutschland http://netindex.com/download/2,27/Germany/, natürlich ist das kein genauer Wert, sondern ein Mittelwert aller Testversuche bei speedtet.net)



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass Sky DSL bald wieder mehr im kommen sein wird, da man mit nichts schneller übertragen kann.


Ich hab da jetzt zwar nicht so den Überblick, aber ich seh das ein bisschen anders. In meiner Gegend (Ostalb) wird zurzeit fast überall Glasfaser verlegt bzw ist geplant. Selber kann ich in dem Dorf in dem ich wohne theoretisch 100k DSL verwenden. Als Beispiel kann ich auch eine etwas größere Stadt aus meinem Umfeld nennen, Aalen hat laut Ookla im Durschnitt 52.31Mbps.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. März 2011)

Warum nicht gleich den Vergleich zur Blu-Ray, weil moderner? Die DVD+ haben hier, meist 4482MB & DVD- 4488MB. Mal 240 gibts auch so ein wenig Unterschied.
Oder CD? Dann ist die Zahl höher. Oder Floppy?

Das ist doch eine gute Sache & mal wieder Punkte für Deutschland als Wissenschaftsstandort.


----------



## sandman85 (10. März 2011)

Mal ganz im Ernst:
Wozu sollte ein Privatandwender sowas brauchen?

Ich mein, wenn ich mir nen Film über Maxdome oder Videoload anschau, dann lädt der mit meiner 16000er DSL Leitung doch eh schon schneller, als ich ihn angucken kann... Und die Qualität hochschrauben? Da muss ich sagen, dass ich auf meinem Fernsehr bei mehr als 50cm Abstand zur Bildfläche schon nichtmal nen Unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p ausmachen kann (nein, ich bin nicht blind und nein, ich hab keinen Schrottfernseher )...
Aber die Vergnügungsindustrie wird sich dann schon was neues einfallen lassen, von dem sie uns dann erzählen kann, dass wir alle das brauchen und ohne nicht mehr leben können  -> Siehe 3D am Heimfernseher

Grüße und gute N8
Sandman


----------



## tickymick (10. März 2011)

Das sagst du jetzt. Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten mit Disketten, die weniger als 1MB Speicher hatten, die waren damals völlig ausreichend. Jetzt gibt es Single-Layer Blurays mit 25GB Speicher, theoretisch sogar schon 500GB (20-Layer). Natürlich könnte man jetzt sagen, bis so etwas nötig ist, dauert es noch Ewigkeiten, aber man bedenke: bis diese Technologie ausgereift ist wird es auch noch Ewigkeiten dauern. Außerdem müssen die Forscher ja auch was zu tun haben .


----------



## Super Grobi (10. März 2011)

Manchmal wünsche ich mir die ollen Flopys noch zurück! Manchmal will man NUR ein Textdokument von A nach B transportieren und braucht dazu USB-Stick oder versendet den Rotz kompliziert via Mail....

Schade das sich die LS120 Laufwerke nicht durch gesetzt haben. Prima Sache für Dokumente.

SG


----------



## Skysnake (10. März 2011)

sandman85 schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst:
> Wozu sollte ein Privatandwender sowas brauchen?
> 
> Ich mein, wenn ich mir nen Film über Maxdome oder Videoload anschau, dann lädt der mit meiner 16000er DSL Leitung doch eh schon schneller, als ich ihn angucken kann... Und die Qualität hochschrauben? Da muss ich sagen, dass ich auf meinem Fernsehr bei mehr als 50cm Abstand zur Bildfläche schon nichtmal nen Unterschied zwischen 720p und 1080p ausmachen kann (nein, ich bin nicht blind und nein, ich hab keinen Schrottfernseher )...
> ...


 
Du solltest auch bedenken, das es noch etwas mehr gibt, als den schnöden Endanwender. Was meinste denn, wie die Daten von Maxdome zu dir kommen? Ich glaub nicht das du eine exklusive Leitung liegen hast. Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, da wollen mehrere hundert/tausend Leute was sehen. Da kommt schon einiges an Datenverkehr zusammen.

Naja und dann gibt es noch HPC, da freut man sich über mehr Bandbreite immer, wobei das hier selbst für dort etwas overkill wäre  Aber hey, dann könnte man wenigstens schöne große Cluster bauen, in denen der Speicher Zentral angebunden wird und alle CPUs auf einen großen shared Memory zugreifen. Wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## juhu1949 (10. März 2011)

Als Verbindungsleitung zwischen den grossen Rechenzentren schon denkbar, als letzte Meile zum Kunden keinesfalls. Davor steht zuerst Marktreife, Planung und Finanzierung, also schon ein paar Jahre in der Ferne !

mfg *juhu1949*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. März 2011)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Bin ma gesapnnt wann so eine Geschwindigkeit "flächendeckend" zu erhalten ist.


 
In Deutschland oder in Sierra Leone ?


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. März 2011)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> Manchmal wünsche ich mir die ollen Flopys noch zurück! Manchmal will man NUR ein Textdokument von A nach B transportieren und braucht dazu USB-Stick oder versendet den Rotz kompliziert via Mail....
> 
> Schade das sich die LS120 Laufwerke nicht durch gesetzt haben. Prima Sache für Dokumente.
> 
> SG


 
äh soll das witzig sein?


----------



## Geko (10. März 2011)

Das ist doch mal eine schöne Entwicklung 

Aber genauso wie juhu1949 sehe ich es auch. Für den Endanwender ist es erstmal nicht umsetzungsfähig. Zuerst kommt die Industrie und dann dürfen wir auch mal ran, insofern die Infrastruktur steht.


----------



## seltsam (10. März 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Puh wenn solche Leitungen mal Einzug bei den Providern halten


 
Die Provider schaffen es ja nichtmal eine 16000er DSL leitung voll nutzbar zu machen


----------



## beercarrier (10. März 2011)

schon krass, aber ich denke privat wirds das nicht geben eher als verbindung von einem verteiler zum anderen. aber die datenmengen sind echt groß. da könnten sich langsam investionen lohnen die kupfer gegen plastik tauschen, aber wenn man dann einen rückkoppler auf langsamere signale braucht ist es fraglich ob viel beim "kunden" davon ankommt. hoffen wir das es sinnvoll genutzt wird.


----------



## Der Schpammer (10. März 2011)

Hey Leute! Bleibt mal auf dem Boden! Euch ist schon bewusst, dass jetzt erstmal das Netz komplett ausgebaut wird und ne 1 TBit Leitung noch zukunftsmusik sind! Die Telekomm sollte erstmal schauen, dass die ländlichen Regionen was gescheides bekommen. Ich habe 6000er DSL, aber es kommen nur 3000 an, ist aber hier wo ich wohne schon ziemlich schnell. Wenn ihr dann da mit VDSL Leitungen ankommt und dann am Liebsten gleich noch nen Prototypen der neuen Technik oben drauf haben wollt, bin ich etwas enttäuscht von der Entwicklung. Die Städte werden immer mehr ausgebaut, aber aufm Land guckt man in die Röhre...


----------



## Singler (10. März 2011)

Hmmm.... 10,2 Terabit/s entspricht 1,275 Terabyte/s - also der Größe einer Terabyte-Platte. Interessant ist auch, dass mit den "240 DVDs" nur die Single-Layer-DVDs gemeint sind (also die 5GB-Dinger). Bei Duallayer wären es "nur" knapp um die  141


----------



## Der Maniac (10. März 2011)

Na klasse, wenn das für Heimanwender kommt muss ich meinen Rapidsharetraffic aber ordentlich aufstocken xD

Wie schnell ist eigentlich das Unterseekabel USA <--> Europa? Bzw. die Unterseekabel, sind ja mehrere...


----------



## Gast20141127 (10. März 2011)

Der Maniac schrieb:


> Na klasse, wenn das für Heimanwender kommt muss ich meinen Rapidsharetraffic aber ordentlich aufstocken xD


Natürlich nur um Urlaubsfotos/-Filme zu tauschen...gg



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist eigentlich das Unterseekabel USA <--> Europa? Bzw. die Unterseekabel, sind ja mehrere...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_(Kabel)

@Topic:
Ich wär ja schon froh wenn die 16MBit von meinem Provider mal über ne ganze Woche stabil verfügbar wären.


----------



## Lan_Party (10. März 2011)

gustlegga schrieb:
			
		

> @Topic:
> Ich wär ja schon froh wenn die 16MBit von meinem Provider mal über ne ganze Woche stabil verfügbar wären.



Ich wäre froh wenn ich schon 6k bekommen würde. -.-


----------



## Jami (10. März 2011)

Viel RAM...


----------



## sinthor4s (10. März 2011)

Reicht diese Datenrate schon zum beamen? 

Bei mir kommen nichtmal 2kbit/s an.
Mal sehen wann eine solche Leitung im Atlantik verlegt wird.


----------



## Panto (10. März 2011)

die spackos aus deutschland sollen erstmal flächendeckend dsl 6000 verfügbar machen, dann reden wir weiter. deutschland ist in der steinzeit gegenüber anderen ländern was internet-speed angeht. ein armutszeugnis für das land.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2011)

alleine bis 50 MBit/s in Deutschland zu 75% verfügbar sind gehen noch mindestens 20-30 Jahre ins Land.
1GBit/s wird in einigen Städten aufgebaut, da haben viele noch 56k-modem und da träumen welche von 10,2 Terabit/s  .
bis das in Deutschland Einzug hält, gibt es keine Menschen mehr   Deutsche Telekom, sei dank.
in korea ist die 50 MBit/s Standard und bei uns sind viele über volle 16 MBit/s glücklich. unverständlich.


----------



## Leandros (10. März 2011)

Seid froh ihr habt Internet. In den USA haben nur ca. 70% der Bürger Internet.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. März 2011)

@Leandros die USA ist somit ~27,5mal so groß wie Deutschland, da ist das auch etwas anderes.


----------



## Tom3004 (10. März 2011)

Wer will den auch in der Wüste Nevadas Internet ? 

Es stimmt aber, dass Deutschland ziemlich weit zurückgeblieben ist, mit dem Ausbau des Internets.
Und man darf nicht nur den Privatanwender sehen. Eine schnellere Infrastruktur wird in der heutigen Welt dringend benötigt, da die Gesellschaft auf Internet, E-Mail, SMS, usw. angewiesen ist.
Stellt euch vor man nimmt einer Firma ihre Smartphones weg. Die laufen Amok, keiner kann gut kommunizieren, es passieren Fehler ohne Ende und es endet im totalen Chaos.
Schnelle Infrastrukturen sind enorm wichtig für Deutschland und dort muss dringend investiert werden!
MfG, Tom


----------



## HolySh!t (11. März 2011)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> In Deutschland oder in Sierra Leone ?


 
Deutschland würd mir fürs erste reichen.


----------



## Beachboy (11. März 2011)

Also an der TU Ilmenau sind schon 100MB/sec möglich.

Ist mir zumindest von einem dort studierendem geschildert wurden. Da steht wohl ein eigener Server direkt am Uni Gelände.


----------



## Dexter02 (15. März 2011)

Das sind echt schon beachtliche Werte! Wohin das wohl noch führt O.o .
In 20-30 Jahren werden die Kinder gar nicht glauben können, dass wir hier mal Internet hatten, welches langsamer war als Xxxx Mbit/s oder gar GBits/s.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

Ich kenne jetzt schon Leute, die selbst bei der Windows CMD Panik kriegen und GUIs für grundsätzlich effizienter halten 

Die meisten (inklusive ich) wissen ja auch nichts mit 56k Modems anzufangen. Ich habe 2002 mit DSL 768KBit angefangen und habe immer mit Flat gelebt, also ist mir die Steinzeit des Internets auch unbekannt


----------



## The_Final (15. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Die meisten (inklusive ich) wissen ja auch nichts mit 56k Modems anzufangen. Ich habe 2002 mit DSL 768KBit angefangen und habe immer mit Flat gelebt, also ist mir die Steinzeit des Internets auch unbekannt


56k-Modems waren doch toll. Man saß stundenlang an einem Download von ein paar MB, und 5 Minuten vor Ende des Downloads trennte das Teil die Verbindung. Da es noch keine/kaum Download-Manager gab, musste man dann wieder von Neuem anfangen. Dass man nach Minuten zahlte, machte die ganze Sache natürlich noch viel schöner.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

Schade, dass ich an dieser Freude nie teilhaben konnte 

Und das herkömmliche DSL ist auch schon dem Tod geweiht, wie doch die Zeit vergeht... 
Vielleicht werde ich in ein paar Jahren wirklich FFTH mit dem Speed wie hier haben, das wäre auch die einzige Möglichkeit für die Telekom, ihre Kunden zu behalten.


----------

